# Windows Firewall Group Policy (Firewall is Off)



## Danny1989 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey guys, just wondering who could help me with a problem..

For some reason, my firewall has been turned off, and I cannot turn it back on (my options have been greyed out ). It also says that, at the top of the Windows Firewall control panel page, "For your security, some settings are controlled by Group Policy". 

How do I change this? 

Thanks, Dan


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

if this is in a company environment, which i suspect it is, then you can't, it's company policy.


----------



## Danny1989 (Feb 17, 2008)

Nope, this is my home computer...


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If yours is a XP Professional, then run 'gpedit.msc'.
then in the console tree, open Computer Configuration, Administrative Templates, Network, Network Connections, and then Windows Firewall.


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

quite odd to have that configured like that - someone must have configured that to be that way. but yeah gpedit.msc and what lunarlander said


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

has this only recently happened? are you a local administrator on the pc?
if so another way to start the firewall back up again woud be to open services.
start-->control panel--> administrative tools-->services

look for windows firewall service and start the service via start link in side bar.


----------



## jspunt (Mar 3, 2008)

I have the same problem. Running XP HOME. No control to turn on the Firewall and no access to the XP Pro command to change it?? Please help...


----------

